# Me and My B14



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice. Do you have that flip-up trunk thing installed?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

and what does that sign say?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

G_Funk013 said:


> Nice. Do you have that flip-up trunk thing installed?


same question here
ive seen the kits for it
is that hard to do?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

It took me 10 min to do it.Is very easy.U can find the kit for less than $10.00 
go to www.eBay.com


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> and what does that sign say?


Parking for Endless Dreamz Member Only


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn i thought you were like 16 haha


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you got me real jealous of your hood/grill combo
looks nice as hell


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

For some reason I thaught you were a lot younger also.


----------

